# 408NUT cars for sale



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

ok,i dont wanna do it but got no choice.i could use the extra money.
if u interested in buyin pm me.please only serious buyers.nothing under $40 n my highest will be $200. so get at me for pricing.once i give u a price there will be lowering of the price.so get at me :thumbsup: 
















































































































































































































please excuse the dust on some builds :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

i will post more cars later.. :420:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

these r some badazz builds goodluk on the sale


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 WILL U TAKE $39.99


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats some wicked builds bro ! Good luck .


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 05:21 PM~19651797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: paint looks lil bit like docs style


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2011, 04:24 PM~19651826
> *:0 WILL U TAKE $39.99
> *


***** i said pm me :twak: 

what up loco.i will be at meeting tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE?
MY BAD READIN IS YOUR FRIEND..I JUST SEEN THE PM ME PART ... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fellas ive seen all these cars in person and there some bad ass rides homies doesnt mess around when he builds


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 03:21 PM~19651797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
list of things done to 64.......

interior.....
peanut butter interior
folding front seats
tilt steering wheel
steering wheel swap"custom from other kit"
seat belts
(tv monitor )on headliner
tissue dispencer that swivels
glovebox door opens n closes
4...(6x9's) n 4 (5 1/4") door speaker n 4( tweeters)
custom made rearview mirror
custom side dome lights in back
headliner,back deck,carpet flocked
n my crazy ass skeletan
almost forgot my wood grain on panel/doors/dash

outside of car.......

custom paint job
head light lenses ,breezies for vent glass, n visor for side mirror
antenna w/ cholo ball
bmf
custom raider plates

suspension........
tie rod so wheels move together
front supension is hinged up
cylinder/coils "front n back"
muffelers n lower control arms engraved
shortened exhaust
belly painted with graphics /striping

engine........too much to name :biggrin: 
hardlines to cylinders,fuel lines , vacuum lines
fuel pump"electric"
electric fan
tranny coolent
flex fan
fan belt
electric wiring
tranny hardlines/filler pipe n dipstick
distributor "in fire order too"
throttle w/spring on carb"holley"
etc,etc,etc..... :biggrin:

hydros.........
hand made,hard lines,n custom rack hinged to move to the back of car to see better


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

AND A LINK TO THE TOPIC THAT STARTED THAT 64
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203896


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

This is a big opurtunity for people to own one of the best in the game these paint jobs are og no one else like it 


Right mr Celebrity :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^  X2 



> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 03:21 PM~19651797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this is the 1st time ive seen your cars, really like your style, the detail and paint are just great, good luck with your sale. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAYNE WISH I HAD THE LOOT TO GET A BUILD FROM YOU LOCO! GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SELLS!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 20 2011, 05:26 PM~19652902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man bro you've been missin out, one of the top notch scratch builder, painter, and builder :biggrin: He's a lil OG


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YOU GOTTA GET ONE FELLAS. I DID :biggrin: THANKS RBO


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2011, 04:58 PM~19652187
> *:biggrin:
> list of things done to 64.......
> 
> ...


omg.damn bro where did u find that?i tried lookin for it :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

thanx guys..n thanks for the ppl hitn me with pm's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 21 2011, 09:37 AM~19659031
> *omg.damn bro where did u find that?i tried lookin for it :biggrin:
> *


archives :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2011, 11:07 AM~19659277
> *archives :biggrin:
> *


lol.right... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 05:21 PM~19651797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jeral came the fuck up one of the badest 64 to come across this thread


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2011, 02:30 AM~19671791
> *jeral came the fuck up one of the badest 64 to come across this thread
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

SOLD


> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 04:21 PM~19651797
> *<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture035-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/408nut/Picture023-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 23 2011, 08:31 PM~19678752
> *SOLD
> 
> *


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2011, 10:26 AM~19681961
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt  



got the 64 today thanks alot bro.. great build love the paint.. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 11:33 AM~19712641
> *ttt
> got the 64 today thanks alot  bro.. great build love the paint.. :cheesy:
> *


Thats a paint job you can get lost staring into :biggrin:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 27 2011, 06:01 PM~19716159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur welcome.sorry i lagged a lil on sending it.been a busy crazy week :yessad:


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HEADS UP DON'T BUY FROM THIS GUY, HE LAGS!!!!! :rant: AND COMING FROM M.C. MEMBER :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Jan 20 2011, 05:21 PM~19651797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA SICK 64 SAD YOUR SELLIN IT


----------



## A408NUT4U (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Feb 1 2011, 03:16 PM~19758025
> *HELLA SICK 64 SAD YOUR SELLIN IT
> *


right.....what really sucks i was sellin my builds to help with our deposit on getn a pad....well we fell back on getn the spot.im glad i only sold 1 car :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Feb 17 2011, 01:16 PM~19892761
> *right.....what really sucks i was sellin my builds to help with our deposit on getn a pad....well we fell back on getn the spot.im glad i only sold 1 car :biggrin:
> *


she went to a good home! ill take good care of her.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Feb 17 2011, 11:16 AM~19892761
> *right.....what really sucks i was sellin my builds to help with our deposit on getn a pad....well we fell back on getn the spot.im glad i only sold 1 car :biggrin:
> *


 That 61 vert is on fire.. I have been trying not to look at it since January.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A408NUT4U_@Feb 17 2011, 11:16 AM~19892761
> *right.....what really sucks i was sellin my builds to help with our deposit on getn a pad....well we fell back on getn the spot.im glad i only sold 1 car :biggrin:
> *


 so i guess its A408NOT4SALE :biggrin:


----------



## MURKINFAMILY (6 mo ago)

I'm interested in your collection of lowriders and would like to talk to you about buying


----------



## MURKINFAMILY (6 mo ago)

A408NUT4U said:


> thanx guys..n thanks for the ppl hitn me with pm's


How can I contact you


----------



## MURKINFAMILY (6 mo ago)

MURKINFAMILY said:


> I'm interested in your collection of lowriders and would like to talk to you about buying





A408NUT4U said:


> thanx guys..n thanks for the ppl hitn me with pm's





MURKINFAMILY said:


> How can I contact you




































ARE THESE STILL FOR SALE


----------



## MURKINFAMILY (6 mo ago)

MURKINFAMILY said:


> How can I contact you


[email protected] or 816 621-5087


----------



## MURKINFAMILY (6 mo ago)

MURKINFAMILY said:


> View attachment 2033091
> 
> View attachment 2033092
> View attachment 2033090
> ...


Is that Monte for sale?


----------



## aaronwestwood (5 mo ago)

These all look really good

Sent from my M2003J15SC using Tapatalk


----------

